# Kapillarsperre und NG-Ufermatte



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mal ne Frage an die Profis.

Ich verwende die Ufermatte von Naturagart und habe diese wie in der Bauanleitung beschrieben über den Uferwall gezogen und dann in die Kapillarsperre. Da ich keine Sumpfzone rund um den Teich haben will, möchte ich den Dochteffekt der Ufermatte gerne unterbinden, d.h. der Saugsperregraben soll nicht voll Wasser laufen, da das Wasser dort verdunstet und die Matte ständig Wasser zieht.

Meine 1. Idee war den den Saugsperregraben zur Hälfte mit Magerbeton zu füllen. Zur Zeit sind dort nur Steine und Kies. Die Folie steht steht am Ende senkrecht nach oben und schaut ca. 2-3 cm heraus. Hat jemand eine andere Idee, wie man es machen könnte?

Viele Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

also die matte wird immer wasser ziehen. wegen dem verdunsten würde ich mir keine sorgen machen. nur wenn du deinen graben mit beton füllst erreichst du doch garnix. das wasser wird trotzden noch reingezogen, es sei denn du füllst es bis zur höhe deinen uferwalls. was du machen kannst ist die folie mit der matte zusammen richtung uferwall hoch ziehen dann würde nur minimal wasser dort hineingezogen und du hättest müsstest nicht diesen breiten garben um deinen teich zu ziehen......


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

*Saugwirkung der Matte verhindern*

Um mein Problem zu verdeutlichen. Der Wasserverlust ist seit Einbau der Ufermatte für meine Begriffe zu hoch. Die Kapillarsperre scheint zu funktionieren, da die Erde hinter der senkrechten Folie trocken ist. Außer ich habe noch eine Stelle übersehen. Ich werde weitersuchen. Aber langsam verzweifele ich. Um den Wasserverlust in meinem Teich bildlich zu machen. Nach einer Nachfüllung des Teiches ist der Wasserstand nach einem Tag um ca. 3 cm gesunken und nach weiteren 2 Tagen um weitere 2-3 cm.  Verdunstung allein kann das nicht sein, oder? Mein Verdacht ist, daß die Ufermatte meinen Teich irgendwie leersaugt. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht und eine Lösung gefunden? Wie kann ich die Saugwirkung der Matte unterbinden?

Bitte helft mir.

Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen...

die Verdunstung darfst du aber nicht unterschätzen.... bei unserem Becken, welches eine Oberfläche von ca. 42 qm hat, fehlen mir an sonnigen bzw. warmen Tagen auch schon mal 2-3 cm... wenn es langt...
und meine Folie ist dicht... absolut... folglich bleibt also nur die Verdunstung...
ich wollte es Anfangs auch nicht glauben... aber es ist so... an einem richtig heißen Tag.. wie letztes Jahr... da kannste schon ins schlucken kommen, was da an Wasser vedunstet...


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Ich hoffe ja nicht, dass sich der Trend fortsetzt. Dann ist irgendwann der Teich leer. Letztes Jahr hatte ich keine so großen Probleme. Erst seit ich diese Ufermatte habe. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß bei einer funktionierenden Kapillarsperre der Saugeffekt dennoch so groß ist. Ich bin darauf und dran die Matte (war nicht gerade billig) wieder rauszureißen. Eigentlich schade, weil ein bemooster Uferwall sicherlich toll aussieht. Hilft vielleicht das von mir zuerst angedachte Auffüllen des Ufergrabens mit Magerbeton weiter?

Ciao
Jürgen

PS.: Die ersten 3 cm waren übrigens über Nacht verschwunden (Die Nachfüllung war gegen 17:00 Uhr) und da dürfte die Verdunstung nicht der Grund für den Verlust sein.


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

nur ganz schnell (bin jetzt erstmal bis Ende der Woche auf Reisen und auch am Wochenende habe ich vermutlich kein Internet). Ist richtig, die Ufermatte kann ganz locker so viel Wasser absaugen (das ist ja normalerweise auch ihre Aufgabe). Eine Lösung für Dein Problem sehe ich eigentlich nicht, die Hinweise von Lars sind völlig richtig. Zusätzlicher Hinweis: Wenn Du das abgesaugte Wasser in einem Graben ohne Pflanzen und Substrat sammelst, hast Du beste Chancen, Dir damit eine erstklassige Mückenfarm zu bauen !

Ist natürlich immer problematisch, von einem funktionierenden System wie dem NG Ufergraben mit Matte nur einen Teil realisieren zu wollen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Nochmal zurück zu meiner Idee mit den Magerbeton. Wenn der Sauggraben mit Beton gefüllt ist, wo soll dann das von der Matte angesaugte Wasser eurer Meinung nach denn hin? Es gibt doch dann keine Möglichkeit mehr. Der Betonring wirkt docch dann wie eine Mauer um den Teich herum, oder nicht?

CU
Jürgen  :?


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das Wasser dann in den Beton zieht. Ob es allerdings im gleichen Umfang geschieht, wie es jetzt der Fall ist, weiß ich nicht.

Versuchsweise kannst Du ja mal eine Betonplatte (Gehwegplatte z. B.) auf die NG-Platte legen. Du wirst sehen, daß sich darin dann auch Wasser sammelt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

In wie weit der Beton Wasser aufnimmt ist mir auch nicht bekannt, aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß es Beton/Zement gibt, der kein/kaum Wasser zieht. Ich werde das Ganze mal am Wochenende an einer kleinen Stelle ausprobieren. Mal sehen, was passiert. Mir ist schon geholfen, wenn der Wasserverlust sich auf ein "normales" Maß einpendelt.

Ciao
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Apr. 2004)

also zement ebenso beton ist ja das gleiche wird auch unter wasser hart und nimmt kein wasser auf.

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe willst du denn wassergraben mit beton füllen.

wenn das richtig ist wird die matte das wasser trotzden rüberziehen und zwar so lange bis sie gleichstand mit der teichoberfläche hat.

folglich müsstest du den beton bis auf oberkannte ufferwall hochziehen, glaube nicht das du das willst, oder.....

wenn es dir nur um das ufer im teich geht dann muss du die matte mit der folie auf die höchste stelle hoch falten.

hoffe du hast mich verstanden oder ich dich ;-)


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

hallo zusammen,

also irgendwie kann ich hier nicht folgen - sorry ich raff es nicht :cry: 

also fakt ist:
-- der ufergraben soll wasser frei bleiben, betonieren ist angedacht >>>>> also hätte ich ihn auch gleich weglassen können.
-- das sich der ufergraben logischerweise über die matte voll mit wasser saugt ist auch klar - aber verdunsten tut er an dieser stelle keinen tropfen mehr als auf der teichfläche auch.
-- ohne matte war das nicht der fall >>>>> also ist irgendwo im bereich des ufergrabens eine undichtigkeit (kappilar) die vorher nicht auffiel weil kein wasser drinnen war >>>>> suchen und finden

schon alleine die idee den ufergraben zuzubetonieren finde ich   
zumal gegen die aussage von lars beton sehr wohl wasser aufnimmt - laut DIN darf ein wasserunduchlässiger beton bis zu 1,5cm wassereindringtiefe aufweißen. 
frischen beton in ein system einzubringen welches offensichtlich verbindung zum teich besitzt ist der totalkollaps des teiches, ganz zu schweigen von der optischen komponente die ja bekanntlich geschmacksache ist  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

@jürgen: mit dem beton hast du recht aba das was dann in den beton eindringen könnte wäre jawohl mehr als gering !!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

hallo lars,

schon klar daß es gering ist - aber da wir von verdunstung geredet haben ..... ein beton der wasser an seiner öberfläche aufgenommen hat weißt die gleiche verdunstungsfläche auf, wie wenn es eine wasseroberfläche wäre - an der betonoberfläche verdunstendes wasser wird über kapilar nachgeführt und die fläche verhällt sich gleich wie wasser. ...... sorry, ist glaube ist schon einwenig detailspielerei  

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich muß jetzt mal das Ganze STOPPEN. Das mit dem Beton war nur so eine Idee!!!!!!!!! Ich bin kein Freund vom Zubetonieren. Das dies nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluß ist, ist mir bewußt. Ich wollte nur Meinungen sammeln, wie man das Problem lösen könnte. Also VERGESST das mit dem Beton.

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich mit Naturgart telefoniert und die haben mir geraden, wie auch schon Lars, die Folie um die Matte zu schlagen (die Matte liegt dann in eine Art Tasche). Diese Idee habe ich gestern in einer Nacht- und Nebelaktion    zum großen Teil verwirklicht. Dann habe ich noch den Teich nachgefüllt und heute früh, war der Wasser stand kaum merklich gesunken. Ich werde das Ganze weiterverfolgen und hier berichten.

Vielen Dank. Natürlich bin ich nach wie vor an Euren Meinungen und Ideen interessiert.   

Ciao Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

gestern habe letzte Hand an die Ufermatte gelegt und sie ist nun komplett, wie oben beschrieben, verlegt. Ich habe dann nochmals bis zu meiner Markierung nachgefüllt und heute früh war der Wasserspiegel nur 0,5 cm unter der Marke. Das Verfahren scheint sich augezahlt zu haben. Sollte sich noch was Interessantes ergeben, werde ich natürlich berichten. Erstmal vielen Dank für  Eure Beiträge.

Ciao
Jürgen  :razz:


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Apr. 2004)

STELL DOCH MAL FOTOS EIN


----------



## Teichforum.info (2. Mai 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,

meine Mühe war von Erfolg gekrönt. Der Wasserspiegel hält, abgesehen von der erwarteten normalen Verdunstung. Ich habe jetzt auch begonnen die Ufermatte zu begrünen. Die Saat ist ausgebracht und mit einer Folie gegen den Regen geschützt. Einen ersten Test gestern nacht (heftiger Dauerregen) hat das Ganze unbeschadet überstanden, wie ich heute früh feststellen konnte. Danke nochmals an Alle.

Ciao
Jürgen  :razz:      8) 

PS.: Fotos wird es demnächst auch im Album geben.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2004)

*Habe auch probleme mit der Ufermatte*

Hallo,
Ich lese eben euren Beitrag. Ich habe auch probleme mit der Ufermatte.
Seit ich sie verwende, kann ich laufend Wasser nachfüllen.
Ich habe auch nicht soo ganz verstanden, wie man das in den Griff bekommt.
Frage; Ist vielleicht der Ufergraben zu tief?Was ist, wenn ich den Ufergraben anhebe? Das heisst, der Tiefste Punkt des Grabens dem entspricht, als wie der minimalste anzunehmende Wasserstand des Teiches?
Vielen dank für eure Hilfe
Gruss Eddi


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Eddi,

es ist richtig, daß sich der Wasserspiegel auf die Tiefe des Ufergrabens anpasst. Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten:

a) Mit Sumpfzone
Die Ufermatte wird in den Ufergraben gezogen und versorgt die Sumpfzone mit Feuchtigkeit.
b) Ohne Sumpfzone, wie bei mir
Eine 2 Folie um die Ufermatte schlagen, damit sie wie in einer Tasche liegt.

Ich habe mal 2 Bilder dazugehängt, damit man es sich besser vorstellen kann.

Auf den Bildern siehst Du links die Ufermatte, die von der Folie umschlagen ist und im Ufergraben verschwindet. In der Mitte den mit groben Kies gefüllten Ufergraben und rechts die Kapillarsperre.

Funktioniert bei mir ganz gut.

Ciao
Jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

*Wasserverlust durch Ufermatte*

Hallo Jürgen,
Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe und Mühe.
Es scheint bei dir geholfen zu haben?
Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, habe ich 2 Möglichkeiten. Die erste, den Ufergraben anzuheben?
Die zweite wäre, einen weiteren Folienstreifen so wie du um die Ufermatte zu legen? Hat das echt bei dir was gebracht?
Nachfrage zu der zweiten Mögichkeit. Wie breit hast du den Streifen zugeschnitten, bzw. wie lang muss der Streifen unter und über der Ufermatte überlappt werden?
Anbei ein Bild meiner Situation, der linke Teil des Ufergrabens ist mein Problem. Es ist dort alles Matsch...Ist mir echt zu viel Sumpf. Wenn ich nicht nachfülle, das sinkt das Wasser ab so, das die ganze erste Etage trocken liegt.
Noch eine Anmerkung; Die Ufermatte scheint Unkraut zu besiedeln, wie bei mir.. Ich habe auch diese Pflanzsaat drübergestreut.Und habe jetzt schwierigkeiten zu erkennen, was Unkraut ist und was nicht..Gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Vielen Dank für die Antwort.
Lieben Gruss Eddi


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Hallo Eddi,

meine Methode hat wirklich geholfen. Ich habe jetzt nur noch die natürliche Verdunstung. Bei einer sonnigen Woche muß ich auch ab und zu nachfüllen.

Den Ufergraben würde ich nicht anheben. Hatte ich auch zuerst daran gedacht, dann aber verworfen. Der Ufergraben sollte meines Wissens eine genügend Tiefe haben. Irgendwas zwischen 5 und 10 cm.

Was meine Lösung betrifft. Ich habe aus Restfolie einen ca. 30 cm breiten Streifen geschnitten, er sollte so breit sein, daß er über den Wall in den Teich reicht, und dann mit einer Heißklebepistole die Folien überlappend an die Ufermatte geklebt, sodaß ca. 10 cm der Folie zum Umschlagen übrig bleibt. Dann habe ich die Ufermatte mit der angeschweißten Folie über den Wall gelegt und in den Ufergraben gezogen. Anschließend gabe ich die Folie bis auf Wallhöhe umgeschlagen. Auf den Fotos kannst du das links ganz gut erkennen, Durch das Füllen des Ufergrabens mit Kies und durch die Beschwerung mit Steinen wird verhindert, daß die Ufermatte in den Teich rutscht. Der Ufergraben stellt zusammen mit der Kapillarsperre rechts im Bild ein Unterbrechung dar, sodaß kein Wasser in die Teichumgebung gesogen wird. Wenn es dir hilft, kann ich versuchen noch ein paar Bilder zu schiessen, auf denen man mehr Details sieht.

Was die Bepflanzung betrifft kann ich auch noch nicht sagen, ob Unkraut darunter ist oder nicht. Muß ich abwarten, bis die Pflanzen größer sind. Ich habe außerdem die Blumensaat-Mischung und die Moossaat-Mischung verwendet. Mir geht es in erster Linie um ein dicht bewachsenes Ufer. Unkraut zupfen kann ich dann immer noch. Muß man eh ständig machen.

Ich hoffe, meine Ausführungen helfen dir das Problem zu lösen.

Ciao
Jürgen

PS.: irgendwie fehlt das angesprochene Bild von deinem Teich


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

*Naturagart Ufermatte*

Hallo Jürgen,
Vielen Dank für deine Ausführungen.
Ich glaube, das werde ich tun. Muss denn der Folienstreifen an der Matte verklebt werden, oder einfach nur Überlappend montieren?
Ich weiss nicht, aber irgendwie ist das Bild nicht hochgeladen worden.
Gruss Eddi


----------



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo Eddi,

ich denke überlappend zu verlegen müßte ausreichen. Wenn bei dir die Ufermatte schon verlegt und begrünt ist, dann bietet sich das an. Verklebt muß sie nicht unbedingt werden. Ich habe ja die Ufermatte heuer erst neu verlegt, sodaß ich noch die Möglichkeit hatte die Matte mit der Folie zu verkleben.

Würde mich freuen, wenn du mir an dieser Stelle deine Erfahrungen berichten könntest.

Viel Erfolg.  :razz: 

Jürgen

PS.: Es können nur Bilder mit einer maximalen Größe von 120 KB hochgeladen werden. Vielleicht war das der Grund.


----------

